# friendly pigeon seeks home in florida



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

friendly white pigeon needs a new home in central florida


----------



## birdbum (Jan 26, 2004)

Have you found a home yet? Where in Florida are you located? I would be more than happy to to give them a home if it isn't too far of a drive. I am located in the panhandle.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello,
I am actually posting for a friend who doesn't know computers well. I am not sure of his exact location, but I am sure he would be willing to drive a bit as well. Could you pm me a phone number I could pass along to him and you guys can work out the details? =)


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

Or I can give you his phone number?


----------

